# Village life in Romania - one photo per post



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Shepherds with their flock by CharlesFred, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horsiness in Romania by CharlesFred, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

JnyAroundTheWorld - https://www.flickr.com/photos/nca-ncu/13315621324/in/[email protected]/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

short story in a Romanian village (17) by Nca.Ncu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Defl90 - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15900464334/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Faith (2) by Angela Radulescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Morometii by Angela Radulescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maramures on Foot 12 by Angela Radulescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Like a Painting by Grigorescu by Angela Radulescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Off the beaten track by Angela Radulescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Who is burrying who? by Angela Radulescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Really wonderful thread!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wilde Karpaten & Siebenbürgische Städt by Christian Hlade, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wilde Karpaten & Siebenbürgische Städt by Christian Hlade, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wilde Karpaten & Siebenbürgische Städt by Christian Hlade, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wilde Karpaten & Siebenbürgische Städt by Christian Hlade, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horse carriage in Bukovina by f/4, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Farm House by fesign, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Living Spirit of the Crone by fesign, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Village Elders by Angela Radulescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

short story in a Romanian village (18) by Nca.Ncu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

short story in a Romanian village (13) by Nca.Ncu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

short story in a Romanian village (16) by Nca.Ncu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

short story in a Romanian village (15) by Nca.Ncu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

short story in a Romanian village (6) by Nca.Ncu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wooden House by Catalin Ionita Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romanian Rhapsody project (2014) by Livia Lazar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sighisoara, Romania by Livia Lazar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romanian Rhapsody project: Just chillin' out on a roof by Livia Lazar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Malancrav - Saxon village by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Traditional communal well by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Andra Tanasescu - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania 1 294 by christensenbruce320, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Shepherd having a snooze by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Salas de ToamnaWM by cristiansamoilescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Old Barn - Backyard Photography by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Shepherd with flock - Transylvania by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Burning weeds and ploughing by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bringing in the hay by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bringing in the hay by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Organic farming - Transylvania by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Transylvanian Garden by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Working the land.... by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cows finding their own way home by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Movement - Traditional Blacksmith - Transylvania by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Fekete Miklós by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Case la Alunis by Bogdan Apostoaia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Old Woman on the Porch by Iulian Dumitru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Village messenger, Romania by robertonl, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Biertan Village, Transylvania, Romania by DSLEWIS, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania Countryside by tylertate, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horatiu Sava - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horatiu Sava - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horatiu Sava - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horatiu Sava - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horatiu Sava - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horatiu Sava - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horatiu Sava - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horatiu Sava - Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

very nice photos


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horatiu Sava - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horatiu Sava - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Farmer by Matt Bigwood, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania (rural life) by taraclau, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania (rural life) by taraclau, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania (rural life) by taraclau, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania (rural life) by taraclau, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania (rural life) by taraclau, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania (rural life) by taraclau, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by energeticspell, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Fericea, Maramures: there were three in the meadow by the brook (...) piling cocks of hay by TudorSeulean, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cyclist by Matt Bigwood, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hungarian folk costumes from Vechea, Cluj County, Romania by TudorSeulean, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hungarian folk dress from Palatca/Palatka, Cluj County, Romania by TudorSeulean, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sic, Cluj County, Transylvania: Hungarian folk costumes by TudorSeulean, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sic, Cluj County, Transylvania: Hungarian folk costumes by TudorSeulean, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_3011_web by energeticspell, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_3023_web by energeticspell, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romanian shepherd and his dog by energeticspell, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_3608_web by energeticspell, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by energeticspell, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Grandmas on a Sunday afternoon by Vlahia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

As We Were Having a Chat... by Vlahia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romanian grannie by Vlahia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by andreea iuliana, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

On Sunday morning, Svinița by Matthieu Dalmasse, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hay & Church, Svinița by Matthieu Dalmasse, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_7942 by Matthieu Dalmasse, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Terca, Remote village by Matthieu Dalmasse, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Terca by Matthieu Dalmasse, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Up there by Matthieu Dalmasse, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romanian countryside landscape by Matthieu Dalmasse, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Idylle in der Bukowina by PauPePro, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Auf der Feierabendbank by PauPePro, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bauernhaus in der Bucovina by PauPePro, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bucovina Idyll by PauPePro, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Landschaft im Ilva Tal (Transilvanien) by PauPePro, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bucovina farmhouse by PauPePro, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bucovina Haus by PauPePro, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

In der Schäferhütte by PauPePro, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

the shepherd and his dog by Jos Mecklenfeld, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

waiting crosses by Jos Mecklenfeld, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

a view through the gate by Jos Mecklenfeld, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Countryside view by BOGDAN'S, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

P1200684 Biertan by geolis06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maison traditionnelle house Roumanie by geolis06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

le village de Létea village by geolis06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

le village de Létea village by geolis06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Paysans aux champs- Peasant fields Romania by geolis06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

07-11-Rouma-4-Maram00001 by geolis06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

07-11-Rouma-4-Maram00521pano by geolis06, on Flickr


1600 x 605

7340 x 2775​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eglise de Patrauti Bucovine church by geolis06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maison traditionnelle house Roumanie by geolis06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Couvreur roofer Maramures Romania by geolis06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Un pecheur a terre - fisherman by geolis06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maison Traditionnelle House Romania by geolis06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cimetiere joyeux de sapanta merry cemetery Roumanie by geolis06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by Zoltan Bartalis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by Zoltan Bartalis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by Zoltan Bartalis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The following 10 photos are taken by our forumer PRIMEVAL



Lățunaș, Banat by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Periprava / Періправа, Lipovan village in Danube Delta, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Letea / Летя village, Danube Delta, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mateiaș WW1 Mausoleum, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Comana village, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Svatá Helena by abejorro34, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Baptist church by abejorro34, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Street in Svatá Helena by abejorro34, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gerník; Czech village in Romania by abejorro34, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gerník by abejorro34, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gerník by abejorro34, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mlýny U Petra by abejorro34, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Stone path by abejorro34, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romanian country by abejorro34, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

From Gernic to Svata Helena by cindy-dam, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_MG_7802 by Adrian Petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_MG_8331 by Adrian Petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_MG_7774 by Adrian Petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_MG_8414 by Adrian Petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_MG_0493 by Adrian Petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_MG_0677 by Adrian Petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_MG_7283 by Adrian Petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_MG_6241 by Adrian Petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_MG_6095 by Adrian Petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_MG_6059 by Adrian Petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_MG_6349 by Adrian Petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_MG_9597 by Adrian Petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_MG_3558 by Adrian Petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_MG_9619 by Adrian Petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_MG_3343 by Adrian Petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_MG_2485 by Adrian Petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_MG_2144 by Adrian Petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Daily Chores by mrg2k8, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_MG_7247 by Adrian Petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Arta Bucovineana by bogdan., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

egy veder alma / a pail of apple by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

szekeresek / carters by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

a mester és munkái / master and masterworks by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

torony / tower by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

toronyiránt / as the crow flies by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

hazafelé / homewards by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

kapáló asszony / hoeing by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

nagykorúak / majors by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kotormány / the village by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

szénagyűjtés / loading hay by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

tornyok / towers by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

kászoni szekeres / carter by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

a dobolyi ortodox templom / orthodox church by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

nyugalom / repose by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

szénásszekér / hay cart by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rte DJ141 - Pelişor, Jud. Sibiu, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

este a keresztnél / at the cross by debreczeniemoke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DJ186B - Călineşti, Jud. Maramareş, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budeşti, Jud. Maramareş, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DJ109F, Jud. Maramareş, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Biserica de Lemn - Şurdeşti, Maramureş, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cârţişoara River - Cârţişoara, Jud. Sibiu, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mănăstirea Dragomirna Monastery - Jud. Suceava, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Funeral Goers Leaving Ceremony - Arbore, Jud. Suceava, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pe DJ178A - Todirești spre Suceava, Jud. Suceava, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Campulung-Moldovenesc to Moldoviţa, Jud. Suceava, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horsedrawn Wagon - Bonțida, Jud. Cluj, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Delivering Grain at Mănăstirea Moldoviţa - Moldoviţa, Jud. Suceava, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

blu house by danny necula, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

old house by danny necula, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Country life, Romania by danny necula, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Country life, Romania by danny necula, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Country life [Explore 27 Nov, 2014] by danny necula, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania (rural life) by taraclau, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania (rural life) by taraclau, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gossip Time...{Explore} Sep 3rd , 2012 by danny necula, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

country life...{Explore} Aug 12th , 2012 by danny necula, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maramures_Botiza_002 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania (rural life) by taraclau, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania (rural life) by taraclau, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania (rural life) by taraclau, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maramures_Botiza_008 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maramures_Ieud_012 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maramures_Ieud_010 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

in the countryside by Ina ☘, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

in the countryside by Ina ☘, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Merry Cemetery by Ina ☘, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Castelul de la Gheja by marius.popa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Talmacel,Sibiu by toma_rig, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horse by " Ajnagraphy " (János Csongor Kerekes), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tradition by dezax, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Corbii de Piatra, Jud. Arges by carpí, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Transfagarasan - Romania by carpí, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ce e de văzut în județul Buzău (II) by TravelGirls.ro, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Haystacks Along Rte. 106E - Băieşi, Jud. Sibiu, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cosmnin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cosmin Beghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

COsmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ancient house in an old mining town. by MariusR., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

casa din răstoci by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

casa din răstoci by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

casa din răstoci by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

casa din răstoci by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

casa din răstoci by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

casa din răstoci by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

casa din răstoci by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Pop Bogdan said:


> Cosmin Berghean​


Beautiful countryside, thanks for sharing... :applause:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks gnesener and thanks to all for watching ! kay:



casa din răstoci by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by marmotino, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

d 363 by JimInEuropa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Torocko, old woman near her door by Julie70, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Transylvanian peasant, blue eyes by Julie70, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Instinctive salute by Julie70, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

She must work on, Transylvania by Julie70, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

From a Transylvanian village, Romania by Julie70, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

A gypsy's house in Transylvania by Julie70, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

17juin pose 2 by Julie70, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

PhotosVidéos 071web by Julie70, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hungarian art of Torocko 1 by Julie70, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Those are to sell by Julie70, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Torocko too by Julie70, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

A house from afar, Torocko by Julie70, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Her garden "simple" she said by Julie70, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Borszék Small house but standing by Julie70, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Borszék still interesting by Julie70, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

wooden shed by marmotino, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Life on Letea Sand by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Historical painting by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Crosses and candles by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

In front of the altar by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maramureş (România) by msegarra-mso, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maramureş (România) by msegarra-mso, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gura Raului (Transilvania, România) by msegarra-mso, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Magura by msegarra-mso, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maramures (Transilvania) by msegarra-mso, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rasinari (Transilvania) by msegarra-mso, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by i like it! what is it?, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Farmer Watches as Horse Drinks from Trough - Rasinari - Romania by Adam Jones, Ph.D. - Global Photo Archive, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Merry Cemetery - Sapanta - Romania 03 by Adam Jones, Ph.D. - Global Photo Archive, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gardens and Houses - Biertan - Romania by Adam Jones, Ph.D. - Global Photo Archive, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mara Valley - near Maramures - Romania 03 by Adam Jones, Ph.D. - Global Photo Archive, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Street Scene - Biertan - Romania by Adam Jones, Ph.D. - Global Photo Archive, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania by Brave Lemming, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by i like it! what is it?, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by i like it! what is it?, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

End of the day by sonykus, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Peaceful Dusk by sonykus, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Another One For Zoltán by sonykus, on Flickr​


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

So nice to see pictures of everyday life and everyday people. 

Great pictures! :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Coming 'round the mountain by sonykus, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Random Transylvan Countryside Shot by sonykus, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Good Transylvan Countryside Four by sonykus, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Saxon Church - Malancrav by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Small houses in Sibiel by u_sperling, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The village at dusk by sonykus, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Treeframe by sonykus, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Good Transylvan Countryside by sonykus, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sibiel by u_sperling, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Geese - Malancrav by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Malancrav residents by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Traditional Saxon houses by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Happy Easter! by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

the time of the crow III by vasilis papadopoulos, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Merry Cemetery by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Merry Cemetery by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Scenic Maramures, Romania by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horse grazing by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rodna Mts., Romania by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Shepards in Rodna Mts., Romania by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Happy Easter! by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ducks crossing by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wooden church by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Color of Hay​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

De retour de la messe by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

De retour de la messe (2) by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

L'église de la Vierge à Ieud - Church of the Nativity of the Virgin Ieud, Romania by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Călinești - Inside the Church by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr

LARGE VERSION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maramureş by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Portrait - People of Maramureş by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maramureş by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Iued - Maramures by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bras dessus, bras dessous by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Portrait - People of Maramures by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Portrait - People of Maramureş by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dans la maison - Les gens du Maramures by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bazos by bgionescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budesti by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Portrait - Les gens du Maramures by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Portrait - Les gens du Maramures by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Chez l'épicier by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Portrait - Les gens du Maramures by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Portrait - Les gens du Maramures by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Portrait by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Portrait by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bucovine, bucolique by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bucovine by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Portrait by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Portrait by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sur le feu by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

catholic church in periam by bgionescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

bezdin church by bgionescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horațiu Sava - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

bazos (spring evening) by bgionescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

action by bgionescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

strei curch/ biserica strei by bgionescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

old house by bgionescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

old church - 1780 by bgionescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Traditional fence construction by Paul.White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sveduneac Dorin Lucian​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sveduneac Dorin Lucian​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sveduneac Dorin Lucian​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sveduneac Dorin Lucian​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sveduneac Dorin Lucian​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sveduneac Dorin Lucian​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sveduneac Dorin Lucian​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sveduneac Dorin Lucian​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sveduneac Dorin Lucian​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sveduneac Dorin Lucian​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sveduneac Dorin Lucian​


----------



## GodIsNotGreat (May 20, 2010)

I think we need to reconnect with village/rural life. I pity the new generation who haven't tasted the ways of the village; at least in my younger days I had.

There is something you feel very precious in working with the land, grazing and raising animals. It makes you feel intimate with Mother Nature.

Great pictures by the way; make me feel nostalgic.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vlad Iosif​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vlad Iosif​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vlad Iosif​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vlad Iosif​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vlad Iosif​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vlad Iosif​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Julius Anghelina​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Julius Anghelina​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Julius Anghelina​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionuț Tabarcea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Leo Nard​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Leo Nard​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Leo Nard​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Leo Nard​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Leo Nard​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Leo Nard​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Leo Nard​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The strenght of old people. by Yes Ouh Yeah, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania by Craig !, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Leo Nard​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Leo Nard​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Leo Nard​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Leo Nard​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Leo Nard​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cristian Lipovan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

typical-mountain-building by Archnetwork, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eglises de Botiza Churches Romania by geolis06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Femme de Botiza woman Romania by geolis06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Iaies del Barça? / Old women in Botiza by SBA73, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Botiza by pikrpl, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Portail bois wood portal Maramures Romania by geolis06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Reves de Maramures Dream Romania by geolis06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Reves de Maramures Dream by geolis06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Julius Anghelina​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Julius Anghelina​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Julius Anghelina​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Julius Anghelina​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Julius Anghelina​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionel Onofrash​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Valea Stejarului by SBA73, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Iaia a la carretera / On the road by SBA73, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

El vehicle usual a Maramures / Maramures usual transport by SBA73, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Creure... / To believe by SBA73, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Església de fusta / Wooden church by SBA73, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

La Comarca? no, Maramures / The Shire? Maramures! by SBA73, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tornant de segar / After reaping by SBA73, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Les millors fotos es fan de bon matí / The best pictures are taken at dawn by SBA73, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maramures tradicional / Traditional Maramures by SBA73, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Atemporal by SBA73, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Breb by SBA73, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Julius Anghelina​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hámos Gyõzõ​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hámos Gyõzõ​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hámos Gyõzõ​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hámos Gyõzõ​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hámos Gyõzõ​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hámos Gyõzõ​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Pop Bogdan for keep posting. Sometimes when I see some pictures here, looks like I am watching the past in Romania!!!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Magnífiques portes de Maramures / Beautiful gates in Maramures by SBA73, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Local villagers, Leud, Romania by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Local villagers, Leud, Romania by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horse and cart, Maramures by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

On mobile phone whilst on Horse and cart, Maramures by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horse and cart, Maramures by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Carved gate, Maramures by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Weekly livestock market, Maramures by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Botiza by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Villagers, Maramures by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Weekly livestock market, Maramures by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Traditional hat, weekly livestock market, Maramures by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Old man with horse and cart, Maramures by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Old man with horse and cart, Maramures by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bullock and cart, Maramures by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Train journey, Maramures region, Romania by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

View from the train, Maramures region, Romania by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Old man at the weekly livestock market, Maramures by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Botiza_ Messe des quarante jours _ Maramures (1) by Bernard Paqueteau, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Botiza_ Maramures by Bernard Paqueteau, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Récoltes en Maramures by Bernard Paqueteau, on Flickr​


----------



## Terrasvermelhas (May 11, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mirela Savu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mirela Savu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mirela Savu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mirela Savu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mirela Savu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mirela Savu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mirela Savu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mirela Savu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mirela Savu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mirela Savu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ciprian Cenan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ciprian Cenan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Serban​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Serban​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Serban​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ovidiu Cristian Covatariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ovidiu Cristian Covatariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Matin d'hiver sur Hoteni _ Maramures by Bernard Paqueteau, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tsuica en Hoas by Bernard Paqueteau, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Biertan by Ivar Struthers, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Prislop Pass by Ivar Struthers, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sapanta - woman at work by Ivar Struthers, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maison traditionnelle house Roumanie by georges, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Diana​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Diana​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Diana​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Méra, Kalotaszeg by paleximage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wooden church of Surdesti by Santiago, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

fészer / shed by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

görög katolikus pap / Greek Catholic priest by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

orsolyiták / Ursulines by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Transhumance in Transylvania by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Buneşti by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Transhumance in Transylvania by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Livestock Guardian Dog by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Transhumance Shepherd - Transylvania by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Transhumance - Transylvania by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

toamna la preluca by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Old World by Kip Platto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

toamna la preluca by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Catalin Dumitrescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Misca Gheorghe​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Misca Gheorghe​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Misca Gheorghe​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ciprian Cenan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ciprian Cenan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ciprian Cenan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ciprian Cenan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ciprian Cenan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ciprian Cenan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ciprian Cenan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ciprian Cenan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ciprian Cenan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ciprian Cenan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ciprian Cenan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ciprian Cenan​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Enten im Rumänischen Straßengraben by Paul, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

West Transylvania Scene by Marton G., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Erdély by Katalin Kamondy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

500 éves magyar fatemplom Csángóföldön/500 years old csango church made of wood in the historic region of Moldova by Korosi Viktor David, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hagyományos székely ház (Tamási Áron Emlékmúzeum)/Traditional szekler house (Tamási Áron Memorial Museum) by Korosi Viktor David, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Legyen világosság/Let there be light by Korosi Viktor David, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake side by Marton G., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ländliches Wohn / Schlafzimmer in Rumänien by Paul, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romanian farmhouses are nicely decorated by Paul, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

1883-ban, illetve 1742-ben épültek.../Built in 1883 and in 1742... by Korosi Viktor David, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Tabarcea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Tabarcea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Tabarcea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Tabarcea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Tabarcea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hagyományos székely ház (Tamási Áron Emlékmúzeum)/Traditional szekler house (Tamási Áron Memorial Museum) by Korosi Viktor David, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Legyen világosság/Let there be light by Korosi Viktor David, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake side by Marton G., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romanian farmhouses are nicely decorated by Paul, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Details of a Bucovina barn by Paul, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Heustadeln in der Bucovina by Paul, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Traditional Well by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gelence by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rod village by Marian Curelaru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_0144 by Marian Curelaru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_0132 by Marian Curelaru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rod 011 by Marian Curelaru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rod 016 by Marian Curelaru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rod 112 by Marian Curelaru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rod 113 by Marian Curelaru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rod 117 by Marian Curelaru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_0112 by Marian Curelaru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_0007 by Marian Curelaru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_0015 by Marian Curelaru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_0124 by Marian Curelaru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rod village, Marginimea Sibiului 163 by Marian Curelaru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rod village, Marginimea Sibiului 152 by Marian Curelaru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rod village 068 by Marian Curelaru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Draw well for cuttle by Marian Curelaru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

departe de lumea dezlănţuită-breb maramureş by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

departe de lumea dezlănţuită-breb maramureş by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Tabarcea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Tabarcea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Tabarcea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Tabarcea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Tabarcea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Tabarcea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Tabarcea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Tabarcea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Tabarcea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Tabarcea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

departe de lumea dezlănţuită-breb maramureş by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

departe de lumea dezlănţuită-breb maramureş by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

departe de lumea dezlănţuită-breb maramureş by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Botiza, old wooden church by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Early morning sunlight rays, Botiza by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Botiza house with traditional wooden roof by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Haystack, Maramures by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wooden church, Maramures by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Merry local, Leud, Maramures by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Old lady, Leud, Maramures by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sapanta Merry Cemetery by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sapanta Merry Cemetery, Maramures by Ian Cowe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

M. Sherman - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Transylvanian Cowboy by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

M. Sherman - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

In Bucovina by Alex Bucevschi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Danube Delta August 2014 by Andy Xu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Danube Delta August 2014 by Andy Xu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Danube Delta August 2014 by Andy Xu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Green & Blue by Husariu Alex-Sabin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

ROMÂNIA-TULGHEŞ by Husariu Alex-Sabin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Tabarcea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Tabarcea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Tabarcea​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Vlad​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Vlad​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Vlad​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Vlad​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Vlad​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ionut Vlad​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSCN6037 by d duck1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

gabriela bea - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

verde crud by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

verde crud by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horsecart, Transylvania by Steve Ruken, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Biertan, Transylvania, Romania by Steve Ruken, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Near Biertan, Transylvania, Romania by Steve Ruken, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Teodor Toma​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Teodor Toma​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​
LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ploughing by Daniel Greenwood, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csobotfalva by Daniel Greenwood, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

20150412_1455 by Santiago, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

20150412_1476-Edit by Santiago, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bagaciu, 2011 by Maia duPapillon, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bagaciu, 2011 by Maia duPapillon, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

45 Den tyske kirke i Bagaciu by Asbjørn Skovsende, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

La chiesa fortificata di Viscri by Paolo Doni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Il cimitero di Viscri by Paolo Doni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Daniela Tole​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Daniela Tole​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Daniela Tole​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Daniela Tole​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Daniela Tole​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Daniela Tole​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bagaciu panorama by Paolo Doni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

landscape with houses by Apai Emese, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

landscape with common people by Apai Emese, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ványoló by Apai Emese, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dots by Iulian Dumitru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

valchid 2009 by roberto nl, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

mosque dobrogea romania by roberto nl, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteză​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Valchid, Transylvania by roberto nl, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Fortified church of Valchid, Romania by roberto nl, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

valchid, from church tower by roberto nl, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ramet 1 byre man by Mark Watson 1865, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ramet 1 house by Mark Watson 1865, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ramet lady by Mark Watson 1865, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rimet houses by Mark Watson 1865, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rimet valley byre by Mark Watson 1865, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rimet valley house by Mark Watson 1865, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rimet 11 couple by Mark Watson 1865, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rimet cross byre 9 by Mark Watson 1865, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rimet valley byre 6 mw by Mark Watson 1865, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Creek by CameliaTWU (off for a while), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

'Lazut' view of Bedeciu village by CameliaTWU (off for a while), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bedeciu, Romania by CameliaTWU (off for a while), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Colorful house by CameliaTWU (off for a while), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alex Sabin Husariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alex Sabin Husariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alex Sabin Husariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alex Sabin Husariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alex Sabin Husariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alex Sabin Husariu

LRGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alex Sabin Husariu

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alex Sabin Husariu​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alex Sabin Husariu

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alex Sabin Husariu

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alex Sabin Husariu

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alex Sabin Husariu

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alex Sabin Husariu

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alex Sabin Husariu

LARGE RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

G Creek by CameliaTWU (off for a while), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

2013 by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cornesti by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

neve a Plopis by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Surdesti by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sighet-Baia Mare by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Breb by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Valea Steiatului by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Buoi trainano slitta by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Valea Steiatului by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sapanta by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ancient traditional house (Prince Charles) by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Marius Cinteza​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

LARGER RESOLUTION

Cami Grigor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cami Grigor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

LARGER RESOLUTION

Cami Grigor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cami Grigor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cami Grigor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cami Grigor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cami Grigor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cami Grigor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Museo delle croci by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Antiche case in legno by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Abiti tradizionali by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Breb by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

BREB by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Breb by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Contadini di Breb by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Breb by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cami Grigor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cami Grigor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cami Grigor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Biertan (Romania) by Rafael Rodríguez H., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Biertan (Romania) by Rafael Rodríguez H., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Biertan, Rumanía by Rafael Rodríguez H., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cimitero di Sapinta by Duccio Pugliese (BrebFilm), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

székely kislány / little szekler girl by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wedding in the village by paleximage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wedding in the village by paleximage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by paleximage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

My Romania ;-) by Cristina Radu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Roma Cart, Zarnesti, Romania (Daily Life) by Steve Ruken, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Méra, Kalotaszeg by paleximage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by paleximage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

fanul de curand cosit by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sibiel. Iglesia de La Trinidad (s. XVIII) by Rafael Rodríguez H., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sibiel. Iglesia de La Trinidad (s. XVIII) y cementerio by Rafael Rodríguez H., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Traditional Szekely gate - Ozsdola by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

On their way home from the fields.... by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Preparations by Florin Unguroiu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Simple life by Florin Unguroiu, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_0229 by Florin Unguroiu, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_0228 by Florin Unguroiu, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUITON​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rising by Florin Unguroiu, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_0213 by Florin Unguroiu, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_0068 by Florin Unguroiu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_0957 by Florin Unguroiu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_6540 by George Secareanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_6531 by George Secareanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_6538 by George Secareanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Borsa (1226) by Mark Abel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_6618 by George Secareanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_6843 by George Secareanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_6558 by George Secareanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_6539 by George Secareanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Inside the Church at Moisei (1188) by Mark Abel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Everyday Life along the Vaser valley (1157) by Mark Abel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Vaser valley (1171) by Mark Abel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

20150412_1595 by Santiago, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

20150412_1577 by Santiago, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bran Romania(hodaie),09-02009 by cossphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by Bogdan Apetrei, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by Bogdan Apetrei, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Transsylvanien by Richard Falk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Saxon houses by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Peștera 93 by Rachel Titiriga, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Peștera 14 by Rachel Titiriga, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Peștera 48 by Rachel Titiriga, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Moieciu by Rachel Titiriga, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bran by Rachel Titiriga, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Transyvania by Richard Reens, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Transyvania by Richard Reens, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

On the way to Transylvania by Richard Reens, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

lemn - madera - wood by Rubén Pérez, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Laura - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

LARGER RESOLUTION

Laura - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Border work, Sic, Cluj-Napoca by Mirel Joacabine, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Countryside, Bucovina, Romania by Ale Diana , on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania-2304 - Village of Cuci by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

"poale-n brau" ca la bunica acasa... by Ale Diana , on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rural by Ale Diana , on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bucovina 1 by Ale Diana , on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Walking on a dream... by Ale Diana , on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bucovina 3 by Ale Diana , on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bucovina, Romania by Ale Diana , on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

gaiesti2 by Noam Maymon, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bran Romania(hodaie),09-01987 by cossphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

pisteni by Noam Maymon, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

bugetchi3 by Noam Maymon, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

bugethi4 by Noam Maymon, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

soars6 by Noam Maymon, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

belis1 by Noam Maymon, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

rimetae 1 by Noam Maymon, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

belis4 by Noam Maymon, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

pioana orea4 by Noam Maymon, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

rimetae 3 by Noam Maymon, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rural image by Eyildr, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Silence of the countryside by Eyildr, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Summer landscape by Eyildr, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania by fallowss, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania by fallowss, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania by fallowss, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania by fallowss, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania by fallowss, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania by fallowss, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania by fallowss, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania by fallowss, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania by fallowss, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania by fallowss, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania by fallowss, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania by fallowss, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania by fallowss, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania by fallowss, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania by fallowss, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania by fallowss, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania by fallowss, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horse carriage - explored #461 by u_sperling, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

A shepherd's hut - explore #466 by u_sperling, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rasinari by u_sperling, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Village scene in Rășinari by u_sperling, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nuns from the Suceviţa Monastery by ADAM MUSIAŁ, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

An old woman from the Polish village of Plesza (Pleşa) in Bucovina, Romania by ADAM MUSIAŁ, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pătrăuți Church by ADAM MUSIAŁ, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Corpus Christi in Nowy Sołoniec (Solonețu Nou) by ADAM MUSIAŁ, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nowy Sołoniec (Solonețu Nou) by ADAM MUSIAŁ, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by thecodemaker, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by thecodemaker, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by thecodemaker, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by thecodemaker, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by thecodemaker, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Living in the Green by paleximage, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Living in the Green by paleximage, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Living in the Green by paleximage, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Living in the Green by paleximage, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Living in the Green by paleximage, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Living in the Green by paleximage, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by thecodemaker, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Corpus Christi in Nowy Sołoniec (Solonețu Nou) by ADAM MUSIAŁ, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Magura village by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Biserica Luterana din Halmeag - anno 1211 by Tiberiu Ghita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Reformed Church, Gidófalva by fesign, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szekler Cow Pasture by fesign, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Red Tiled Roof by fesign, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mountain Villages by fesign, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Hills are Alive by fesign, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Chapel in Székely Land by fesign, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

red ~ white ~ green by fesign, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Transylvanian Villagers by fesign, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Old Church in Bixad Village by Tea Tomescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Magyarhermány / Herculian by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Magyarhermány / Herculian by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Erdőfüle / Filia by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Erdőfüle / Filia by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cow and Landscape by Tea Tomescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Smile by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Explanation by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gate house by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Parochial house by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Parochial house by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rooftops of Copsa Mare by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Towers of Biertan by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Village in Romania, close to the South Carpathen by Paul van Oss, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Typical main road in a rich village in Romania by Paul van Oss, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Judetul, Romania by Paul van Oss, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Archaic by Ex Cogitator, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Biertan Fortress by Ahmed Galal, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania (8) by Larisa AA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Spring road by Ex Cogitator, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Biertan - sD16A9995_96_97_HDR2a by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Biertan - ssD16A0014_19_HDR2 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wooden Church - sD16A8546 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wooden Church Interior - sD16A8555 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Felső-Nyikómente by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Countryside - sD16A0467_69_70_71 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Man on Horseback - sD16A0499 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania Woman - sD16A8282_CROP by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horse Drawn Cart w/ Dog & Calf- sD16A8826 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Countryside - sD16A8890 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Orthodox Mass - sD16A9045 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bringing the Cows Home - sD16A9473a by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Shepherd, Sheep & Herding Dogs - sD16A0215 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Countryside - sD16A0393_95_96_97 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bran Countryside - sD16A0492_94_95_96 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Organic Farmer Willy Schuster - sD16A0260 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

sD16A8893 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bucovina Countryside - sD16A9464_65_66_HDR2 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bran Countryside - sD16A0556_57_58_59_60tif by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horse Drawn Cart - sD16A8829 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Blacksmith - sD16A0391 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Potter / Sculpture - sD16A8612 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romanian Woman - sD16A9481 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Charcoal Making - sD16A9661 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Willy Schuster Organic Farmer - sD16A0258 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

sD16A8408 by Michael Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Equine-imity by Brendan Cole, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Fenced in. by Brendan Cole, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Corn free. by Brendan Cole, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vane by Nicola Bathe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Inside the fortified church atAxente Sever by Nicola Bathe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

horse and cart by Nicola Bathe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Axente Sever church grounds by Nicola Bathe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Fortified Church at Mosna by Nicola Bathe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Inside Mosna church by Nicola Bathe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

view over Biertan by Nicola Bathe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Traditional wedding in Corbi Village, Romania, organized by Pure Romania Travel Agency (51) by Pure Romania, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Panorama 37 by TASHU TV, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Panorama 12 by TASHU TV, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSCN9225 by TASHU TV, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSCN5603 by TASHU TV, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSCN5619 by TASHU TV, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pesteana Reformed Church by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

dor de preluca by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

dor de preluca by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Casa bunicilor by Andra Moclinda-Bucuţa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cǎsuţa noastrǎ de la Drajna by Andra Moclinda-Bucuţa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Puntea by Andra Moclinda-Bucuţa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

La Salatrucu by Andra Moclinda-Bucuţa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

țara lăpușului la pas by băseşteanu, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

tablou de primăvară by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

La margine de codru by Ela Vaida, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

crăciun în maramureş/christmas in maramures by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Portail bois wood portal Maramures by georges, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church Eglise Roumanie Unesco world heritage Maramures by georges, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eglise dans le delta danube by georges, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

P1190920 Roumanie region maramures by georges, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Roumanie bucovine maison traditionnelle by georges, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Portail bois wood portal Maramures Romania by georges, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

le village de Létea village by georges, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

le village de Létea village by georges, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eglise de Patrauti Bucovine church by georges, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ieud Deal by SBA73, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Valeni - quiet stream by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Saschiz by damian entwistle, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rimatea - street view by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rimatea - and limestone massif, Orthodox church (3) by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rimatea - and limestone massif, Orthodox church (2) by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rimatea - and limestone massif by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rimatea - and limestone massif (2) by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rimatea - church by damian entwistle, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Petrindu - cattle, morning by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Petrindu - cowherd with cattle, morning. by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Petrindu - Calvinist church. (3) by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Petrindu - Calvinist church. (2) by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Petrindu - Calvinist church by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Petrindu - Pension Magnolia, balcony view, morning (2) by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Petrindu - Pension Magnolia, balcony view, morning by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Petrindu - Pension Magnolia, balcony view, evening by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cosbuc - covered bridge view (2) by damian entwistle, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cosbuc - covered bridge, Carpathians ahead by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Surdesti - church, Sf. Arhangheli Mihail şi Gavril (8) by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Surdesti - church, Sf. Arhangheli Mihail şi Gavril (7) by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Surdesti - church, Sf. Arhangheli Mihail şi Gavril (5) by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Surdesti - church, Sf. Arhangheli Mihail şi Gavril, narthex by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Surdesti - church, Sf. Arhangheli Mihail şi Gavril by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budesti - wooden houses by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budesti - church, Biserica de lemn Sfântul Nicolae., (3) by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budesti - church, Biserica de lemn Sfântul Nicolae., frecoes. (5) by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budesti - church, Biserica de lemn Sfântul Nicolae, interior. by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

LARGER RESOLUTION

Alberto Crsitaudi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alberto Crsitaudi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alberto Crsitaudi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alberto Crsitaudi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alberto Crsitaudi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alberto Crsitaudi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alberto Crsitaudi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alberto Crsitaudi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alberto Crsitaudi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alberto Crsitaudi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alberto Crsitaudi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

LARGER RESOLUTION

Alberto Crsitaudi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alberto Crsitaudi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Calinesti - church, Biserica de Lemn Adormirea Maicii Domnului (3) by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Calinesti - churchyard, Biserica de Lemn Adormirea Maicii Domnului (2) by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Calinesti - churchyard, Biserica de Lemn Adormirea Maicii Domnului by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Calinesti - wooden house by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Calinesti - church, Biserica de Lemn Adormirea Maicii Domnului by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Saschiz - the fortified Saxon church by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Daria_della_Noce - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Merry Cemetery - Săpânța, Maramureş county, Romania by Codrin Novăcescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Merry Cemetery - Săpânța, Maramureş county, Romania by Codrin Novăcescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Merry Cemetery - Săpânța, Maramureş county, Romania by Codrin Novăcescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gathering hay by Raoul Pop, on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cosbuc - en route to Sighetu Marmatiei, wayside crucifix (4) by damian entwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Moulin à eau by Délirante bestiole [la poésie des goupils], on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Paysage transylvain by Délirante bestiole [la poésie des goupils], on Flickr

LARGER RESOLUTION​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wood orthodox church by Délirante bestiole [la poésie des goupils], on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alberto Crsitaudi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alberto Crsitaudi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alberto Crsitaudi​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Le joueur de violon trompette by Délirante bestiole [la poésie des goupils], on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Scoala / school din Dalja Mare.Ptrosani -Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

By a fence by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Biertan village by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dalja Mare /big.Petrosani -Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dalja Mare / big.Petrosani -Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dalja Mare / big.Petrosani -Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dalja Mare / big.Petrosani -Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alpine farmland by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dalja Mare /big.Petrosani -Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dalja Mare / big.Petrosani -Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

in the countryside by iulian suciu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cathy Cooper - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cathy Cooper - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cathy Copper - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cathy Cooper - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cathy Cooper - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cathy Cooper - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cathy Cooper - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cathy Cooper - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cathy Cooper - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

roadside by Libby Urquhart, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

20150413_2257 by Santiago, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

20150413_1679 by Santiago, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Erste Motzenhäuser zeigen sich hinter den Wolken by Michael Hebenstreit, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Motzenhaus by Michael Hebenstreit, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

MaramuMuMu by Teo Castel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Means of transportation - explore by u_sperling, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Malancrav (Malmkrog) Evangelical Church by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church of St. Mary in Malancrav by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nave and Altar by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Village of Malancrav by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church at Biertan, Romania by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

16th Century Polyptych with 28 scenes by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Biertan by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Village in Transylvania, Romania by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nave, Altar and Apse by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Milk wagon by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

North of Viscri at Bunesti by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Village Homes by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Viscri Homes by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Saxon Village of Viscri by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Residents in Viscri by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Village house and garden by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gateway to Humor Church by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Village of Budesti, Maramures, Romania by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The man is wearing a traditional hat, somewhat unique to this area by David Lewis, on Flick​r


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romanian friends by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Water powered appliances in village exhibit by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Near the wooden church of Budesti by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Man with typical hat of this area by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Village homes by David Lewis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Landscape, Romania by Masha Mashoveici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Landscape, Romania by Masha Mashoveici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

1466177_898513060183652_3869741308675697402_n by Adrian Danaila, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kalotaszentkirályi református templom by Bobek István Gergely Varga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by Bobek István Gergely Varga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kalotaszentkirályi református templom by Bobek István Gergely Varga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Amnas (Hamlesch), Sibiu county, Romania by Marian Curelaru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bágy by Júlia H., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania (36) by Nca Ncu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania (37) by Nca Ncu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Székelymuzsna / Mujna, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Székelymuzsna / Mujna, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Székelymuzsna / Mujna, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Fortification walls 2 by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Boglyák by Terry Gibbs, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by Ana G, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

maramures by gherdanantonio, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cristian Romania September 2015 03 by Ralf Reinecke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

maramures by gherdanantonio, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Harman (Honigburg ) Fortified Church by Scott Newman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Harman (Honigburg ) Fortified Church by Scott Newman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Biertan by Stefan P, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Biertan Fortified Church by Stefan P, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Walking Around Biertan by Stefan P, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Blue House by Stefan P, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Biertan by Stefan P, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

FOTO1035 by Peter Ghita, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Streets of Malancrav by Stefan P, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Looking Out Over Malancrav by Stefan P, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Apus peste ziua ce s-a dus by Horghidan Claudiu, on Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brasov*


Autumn in the Carpathian Mountains by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brasov*


Down in the Valley by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brasov*


Bran Castle - Bird's-eye View by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prahova*


Mountain Cabin by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brasov*


Bran Castle by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brasov*


Dracula's Castle by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sibiu*


Mountain Cabin by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brasov*


Rosenau Fortress by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brasov*


Road to the Village by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brasov*


Farm House by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brasov*


Before the Summer Storm by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brasov*


Brasov Council Square by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brasov*


Brasov by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Harghita*

Szekler Cow Pasture by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Some wonderful photos Nikkodemo, but note that this thread is about the village life in Romania as I wrote in the first post. So, the thread is intended to show the traditional life of the peasants. You posted 2 pics of Brașov (city) and other with Bran Castle and Râșnov fotress wich do not match with the thread subject.



Apuseni by cristian resiga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Steps to the tower by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania Lime Burning Project by Blair Urquhart, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania-51 by Blair Urquhart, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania Lime Burning Project by Blair Urquhart, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Caminul Cultural by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Saros pe Tarnave by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Darlos by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bazna by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Interior by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Fortified church by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The main entrance into the church by Zoltan Nyaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Fortified Churches of Romania by Stefan P, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wedding in Maramures by peace-on-earth.org, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Breb, Maramures by peace-on-earth.org, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_DSC8639 by Julián Lozano, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_DSC8673 by Julián Lozano, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Doche by Julián Lozano, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Transilvana by Julián Lozano, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_DSC8597 by Julián Lozano, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maya Macecka - flcikr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maya Maceka - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maya Maceka - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maya Maceka - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maya Maceka - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maya Maceka - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maya Maceka - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maya Maceka - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Maya Maceka - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Autumn on the hills by Dumby, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

széki asszonyok / women in traditional dress by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

újharagosi udvar / courtyard in Preluca Nouă by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alsoborszéki látkép by stukkerrr, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alsoborszék by stukkerrr, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Edit -5935 by Nadina Stroia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Edit -5936 by Nadina Stroia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

G0026089_s by tamás szabó, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

piatra craiului, 2014 by Cristian Alexe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

piatra craiului, 2014 by Cristian Alexe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

piatra craiului, 2014 by Cristian Alexe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

piatra craiului, 2014 by Cristian Alexe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

piatra craiului, 2014 by Cristian Alexe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_DSC0041 by Alfredo Lázaro Bárcena, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Autumn in Ferice village by Alex Bucevschi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

At grandparents by tymo49, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Revoltatul​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Székelykapuk Szejkén by balcsikusz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_6929 by Alex Baltac, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

fran_1911​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Biertan - Transilvania by alexanderfilipich, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Orthodox church in Visca by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dambovicioara - Romania by Adi Limp, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

crăciun în maramureș/christmas in maramures by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

crăciun în maramureș/christmas in maramures by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

crăciun în maramureș/christmas in maramures by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

crăciun în maramureș/christmas in maramures by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mesendorf, Transylvania by Cristiano Gala, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_4523.jpg by Cristiano Gala, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_4545.jpg by Cristiano Gala, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Transylvanian pasture by Cristiano Gala, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_4162.jpg by Cristiano Gala, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_3847.jpg by Cristiano Gala, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

blue crosses by Star*sailor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Biserica de lemn din Dealu Geoagiului (1742) by Ela Vaida, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sura veche in Dealu Geoagiului by Ela Vaida, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Umbre si lumina by Ela Vaida, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bisericuta de la Roica by Ela Vaida, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Prin ceata by Ela Vaida, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mark Snape - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mark Snape - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mark Snape - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mark Snape - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mark Snape - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mark Snape - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mark Snape​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mark Snape - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mark Snape - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mark Snape - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mark Snape - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mark Snape - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mark Fisher - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mark Fisher - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Portrait of stranger by wersja testowa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

TRANSYLVANIA-ROMANIA by Bruce Christensen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

iarna pe ulita by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Iulia Asztalos - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Biertan by Miki Seculici, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Village life by Ovidiu Domos, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

BRINGING IN THE HAY--- ROMANIA by Bruce Christensen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Edit-6846 by Nadina Stroia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Edit-6852 by Nadina Stroia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Edit-6826 by Nadina Stroia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Edit-6838 by Nadina Stroia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

ADrian Nicolae Per - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Korond by Orsi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Korond by Orsi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Harman 9 (7) by Rachel Titiriga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Harman 9 (25) by Rachel Titiriga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Leonard Deloiu - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romanian countryside by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Fantana Domneasca Historical Monument by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Comeat Banat Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Comeat Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

short story in a Romanian village (5) by Nca Ncu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

short story in a Romanian village (14) by Nca Ncu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

short story in a Romanian village (3) by Nca Ncu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

short story in a Romanian village (11) by Nca Ncu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

short story in a Romanian village (19) by Nca Ncu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania (34) by Nca Ncu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

give me sun/ longing for the summer by Nca Ncu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bringing in the Hay, rural Bukovina by Scott Newman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szaszfalu - Transylvania by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ojdula - Ozsdola by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Traditional Szekely gate by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rural Life - Transylvania - Brothers by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bringing in the hay - Ozsdola by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Collecting cabbages - Transylvania by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Potato planting - Transylvania by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Muck spreading using branches by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

A civilization to aspire to.. by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bringing in the hay - Transylvania by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bringing in the hay by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bringing in the hay by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bringing in the hay by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Traditional strip farming in Ozsdola by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-9062 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Autumn in the Carpathian Mountains by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-9097 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-8652 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania Sep 2015 by aetse, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-9330 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-9027 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-9022 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-9091 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-9103 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-8178 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-8252 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-8377 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-8395 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-8413 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-8501 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-8508 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-8519 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-8600 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-8729 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-8771 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-8570 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-8530 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-8791 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-8782 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-8773 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-8776 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

romania-8107 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romanian countryside by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romanian countryside by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

2015.10.31. Szépkenyerűszentmárton by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

2015.10.31. Szépkenyerűszentmárton by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

2015.10.31. Szépkenyerűszentmárton by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

2015.10.31. Szépkenyerűszentmárton by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

2015.10.31. Szépkenyerűszentmárton by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

2015.10.31. Szépkenyerűszentmárton by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

2015.10.31. Szépkenyerűszentmárton by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

2015.10.31. Szépkenyerűszentmárton by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

2015.10.31. Szépkenyerűszentmárton by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ozsdola by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Catholic church in Ozsdola by Paul White, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Repedea, Iași county, Moldavia*


Viaţa la ţară by Carmen Laura, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cristeşti village, Hălmagiu commune, Arad county*


IMG_3754 by Sergiu Popp, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bodeşti village, Hălmagiu commune, Arad county*


IMG_3606 by Sergiu Popp, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bodeşti village, Hălmagiu commune, Arad county*


IMG_3596 by Sergiu Popp, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hălmagiu village, Hălmagiu commune, Arad county*


IMG_3638 by Sergiu Popp, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ioneşti village, Hălmagiu commune, Arad county*


IMG_3724 by Sergiu Popp, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*elder from Hălmagiu area*


IMG_3634 by Sergiu Popp, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vâgani / Vugány, Toplița town, Harghita county*


Toy Village by Florina, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Sibiu county*


Dimineata la Biertan by ClauD_2009, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș*


DSCF3782-Edit.jpg by Calin Andra Photo Art, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș*


DSCF4269.jpg by Calin Andra Photo Art, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș*


DSCF3424.jpg by Calin Andra Photo Art, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș*


DSCF3462.jpg by Calin Andra Photo Art, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș*


DSCF3860.jpg by Calin Andra Photo Art, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș*


DSCF3874.jpg by Calin Andra Photo Art, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains*


DSCF4113.jpg by Calin Andra Photo Art, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș*


DSCF4170-Edit.jpg by Calin Andra Photo Art, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș*


DSCF4188.jpg by Calin Andra Photo Art, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Schiulești, Prahova county, Muntenia*


Transylvania, Schiulești - Romania by Felix Cesare, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Schiulești, Prahova county, Muntenia*


Transylvania, Schiulești - Romania by Felix Cesare, on Flickr​


----------



## infrastellar (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Somewhere between Brasov and Bucharest...*


Shepherd, Romania by Dan Perez, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Somewhere between Brasov and Bucharest*


Fisherman, Romania by Dan Perez, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mila 23 , Danube Delta*


IMG_6475 by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mila 23 , Danube Delta*


Untitled_Panorama1 by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mila 23 , Danube Delta*


IMG_6478 by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Agnita / Agnetheln / Szentágota, Sibiu county*


Romania by Jeremy Swartz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș*


_DSC9028 by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Copșa Mare / Grisz-Kopesch / Gross-Kopisch / Nagykapus, Sibiu county*


Copsa Mare, Transylvanian Saxon village from Sibiu county - Transylvania by Journey to Transylvania, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hărman / Huntschprich / Honigberg / Szászhermány, Burzenland*


Spring works by anagrama2009, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bratca / Barátka, Bihor county*










Laura Claudia Zs. - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Merry Cemetery of Săpânța, Maramureș*


The Merry Cemetery from Sapanta - Maramures, Transylvania by Journey to Transylvania, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măgura, Brașov county*


Take me to church by anagrama2009, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Mountains*


Ciobanul român by Victor Dumitrescu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș*


Haystacks everywhere in maramures by Merlin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bârsana, Maramureș*










Revoltatul - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*In the hills outside Botorca, Mureș county*


The countryside by Raoul Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*On the hills near Budesti*










Revoltatul - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saxon Village - Southern Transylvania*


A Saxon village, Romania by Kangsoon, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

A village, Romania by Kangsoon, on Flickr​


----------



## Hania22 (Aug 13, 2016)

Romania is amazing. You need time to visit this country. Enjoy for everyone.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lunca de Jos / Gyimesközéplok, Székely Land, Transylvania*


P1080952 by vojteat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș*


Portrait - Les gens du Maramures by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș*


Des orties dans le jardin - Maramures by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bukovina*


Bucovine by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Câlnic / Kellenk / Kelling, Alba county, Transylvania*


Calnic - Romania by carpí, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Radovanu, Călărași county, Muntenia*


Radovanu by carpí, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Păușești, Vâlcea county, Oltenia*


bine ati venit by carpí, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Răchițele, Cluj county, Tranyslvania*


Rachitele by Daniel Maier, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sunset on country side in Romania by Tinu Coman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viscri / Weiskirich / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania*


IMG_9161_Viscri 威斯克_羅馬尼亞(Romania) by Pamela Kuo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Neamț county*










by Gabriel Malalmud - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș*


Maramures Juni 2016 by Michael Hebenstreit, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Campiña en Rumanía by milenamphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bradu, Neamț county, Moldavia*










by Gabriel Malamud - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bradu, Neamț county, Moldavia*










by Gabriel Malamud - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

by Gabriel Malamud - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiel, Sibiu county, Transylvania*


Rumanía, Sibiel. by María Renée Batlle Castillo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Farm near Peștera Scărișoara in Apuseni Nature Park, Alba county*


Farm near Peștera Scărișoara by Christof, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transylvania*


Hay everywhere by Christof, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vișea / Visa, Cluj county*


Visa by paleximage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Breb, Maramureș county*


drumeț prin maramureș by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Breb, Maramureș county*


drumeț prin maramureș by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Breb, Maramureș county*


drumeț prin maramureș by băseşteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Slimnic / Stolzenburg, Sibiu county*


Slimnic village by Constantin Barbu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buzău county*


Troita - Discover Romania by Garlesteanu Cosmin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sântion / Biharszentjános, Bihor county*


Romania-2459 - Goodbye Romania by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*near Petrila, Hunedoara county*


Voevodu ,Petrila - Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*near Petrila, Hunedoara county*


Voevodu ,Petrila - Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măgura, Brașov county*


magura by Cristian Alexe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măgura, Brașov county*


magura by Cristian Alexe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măgura, Brașov county*


magura by Cristian Alexe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măgura, Brașov county*


la copacii geometrici by Cristian Alexe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măgura, Brașov county*


la copacii geometrici by Cristian Alexe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Densuș Church, Hunedoara county*


Densuș Church | One of the oldest Romanian churches still standing by Paul Biris, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Morning Mist over Transylvania - Acățari / Ákosfalva, Mureș county*


Morning Mist over Transylvania by Paul Biris, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gura Râului, Sibiu county*


Romanian Shepherd | Gura Raului by Paul Biris, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Winter tyres by Paul Biris, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șeica Mare, Sibiu county*


Seica Mare by Denisa O, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania, 2016 by marzio toniolo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiel, Sibiu county*


Sibiel-0683-a by Ido Ben Itzhak, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ieud, Maramureș*


Ieud-0040-a by Ido Ben Itzhak, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sârbi, Marmaureș*


Sârbi-0162-a by Ido Ben Itzhak, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom, Sibiu county, Transylvania*


Biertan-0494a by Ido Ben Itzhak, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Drăușeni / Draas / Homoróddaróc, Brașov county, Transylvania*


Drăuşeni-0533- by Ido Ben Itzhak, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romania, 2016 by marzio toniolo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Apuseni Mountains*


Apuseni by Bogdan_b, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poienile Izei, Maramureș*


_SAM2297 by Marc van Peski, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sadova, Bukovina*










Sanda Odiatiu - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sadova, Bukovina*










Sanda Odiatiu - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poienile Izei, Maramureș*


_SAM2319 by Marc van Peski, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viscri / Weiskirich / (Weißkirch) / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania*


Viscri, Transylvania by Nadina Stroia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saschiz / Keisd / Szászkézd, Mureș county, Transylvania*


Saschiz,Transylvania by Nadina Stroia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saschiz / Keisd / Szászkézd, Mureș county, Transylvania*


Saschiz, Transylvania by Nadina Stroia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ciucea, Cluj county, Transylvania*


CIUCEA, ROMANIA by juan carlos luna monfort, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Land of Maramureș*


Maramures Juni 2016 by Michael Hebenstreit, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transylvania*


The Transylvanian Countryside - Romania by Kel Squire, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viscri / Weiskirich / (Weißkirch) / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania*










by Iain Burke - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Near Roșia, Bihor county*


Countryside with hay stacks by Anikó Erlinger Battyányi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Policiori, Buzău county*


Policiori by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viscri / Weiskirich / (Weißkirch) / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county, Transylvania*

Viscri, karakteristieke Roemeense huizen, Roemenië 2016 by wally nelemans, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hosman / Hultsmänjen (Holzmengen) / Holcmány, Sibiu county, Tranylvania*

16_09_Rumänien_Holzmengen / Hosman by Michael Hebenstreit, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cristian / Neustadt im Burzenland, Burzenland, Transylvania*


Keresztényfalva / Cristian / Neustadt im Burzenland by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*(Probably) Eastern Transylvania*


Untitled by i l d i, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Copșa Mare / Grisz-Kopesch (Gross-Kopisch) / Nagykapus, Sibiu county, Transylvania*


Copșa Mare, karakteristieke huizen, Roemenië 2016 by wally nelemans, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brădeni / Hégen / Henndorf, Sibiu county, Transylvania*


Bradeni - Henndorf by Werner Funk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Agnita / Agnetheln / Szentágota, Sibiu county, Transylvania*


Agnita - Agnetheln Wehrkirche by Werner Funk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Polonița / Székelylengyelfalva, Harghita county, Transylvania*


Székelylengyelfalva / Polonița by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Forțeni / Farcád, Harghita county, Transylvania*


Farcád / Forțeni by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Forțeni / Farcád, Harghita county, Transylvania*


Farcád / Forțeni by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iacobeni, Suceava county, Bukovina*


Lacobeni, kerk, Roemenië 2016 by wally nelemans, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rural winter at dusk by Tinu Coman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Forțeni / Farcád, Harghita county, Transylvania*


Farcád / Forțeni by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Satu Mare / Máréfalva, Harghita county, Székely Land, Transylvania*


Máréfalva, Festett székelykapu by Zsolt Vázsonyi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Satu Mare / Máréfalva, Harghita county, Székely Land, Transylvania*


Máréfalva, Székelykapu by Zsolt Vázsonyi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Satu Mare / Máréfalva, Harghita county, Székely Land, Transylvania*


Máréfalva legrégibb székelykapuja by Zsolt Vázsonyi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Satu Mare / Máréfalva, Harghita county, Székely Land, Transylvania*


Máréfalva, utcarészlet by Zsolt Vázsonyi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rimetea (Trascău) / Torockó, Alba county (Székely seat of Arieș), Transylvania*


Torockó, a főtér napfelkeltekor by Zsolt Vázsonyi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Desești, Maramureș county*


Desze, Temető fakerítése by Zsolt Vázsonyi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Desești, Maramureș county*


Desze, Temetőkapu by Zsolt Vázsonyi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alțâna, Sibiu county*


Altana by Albert Knoll, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cisnădioara / Mächelsbärch, Sibiu county*


Cisnadioara by Albert Knoll, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alțâna, Sibiu county*


Altana by Albert Knoll, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șaroș pe Târnave / Schuersch, Sibiu county*


Saros pe Tarnave by Albert Knoll, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Naidăș, Caraș-Severin county*


Naidas Nera Caras Severin Banatul Montan Fantasticul Banat-3 by Fantasticul Banat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baciu / Kisbács, Cluj county*


kisbácsi kék / Baciu blue by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vița / Vice, Bistrița-Năsăud county*


Village by Kozics Tibi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tonciu / Tacs, Bistrița-Năsăud county*


IMG_0951 by Kozics Tibi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maramureș*


DSCF6411 by Gerard Amela Camprubi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Betești / Betfalva, Harghita county*


Moving by Zsofia Nagy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viscri / Weiskirich / (Weißkirch) / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county*


Fortified church at Viscri by Zoe Wyatt, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tăuții-Măgherăuș / Miszmogyorós, Maramureș county*


idill by Debreczeni Mihály, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viscri / Weiskirich / (Weißkirch) / Fehéregyháza, Brașov county*


transylvania2017--2 by PaHu61, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*probably Szeklerland*


Hungarian Gates in Romania 2 by Peter Cox, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Biertan, Sibiu county*


transylvania2017--32 by PaHu61, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șieu, Bistrița-Năsăud county*


Sieu Kirche by Werner Funk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Șuțești, Brăila county*


Sutesti Biserica Sfintii Imparati Constantin si Elena by Werner Funk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sic / Szék, Cluj county*


Villagers in Szék by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sic / Szék, Cluj county*


Walking Home From Church by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Breb, Maramureș*


Cappello tradizionale del Maramures, Breb, Romania by Gianni Parola, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sat-Șugatag, Maramureș*


Chiesa di legno di Sag Sugatag, Maramures, Romania by Gianni Parola, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Breb, Maramureș*


Romania 272_m by my_cottage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zetea / Zetelaka, Harghita county*


286_Zetea7 by AGRIS ALKSNUZARS, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Micloșoara / Miklósvár, Covasna county*


Romania 540_m by my_cottage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sic, Cluj county*


Old Traditional Oil Lamp by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sic, Cluj county*

[CENTER
Traditional Furnace by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr[/CENTER]


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lunca, Neamț county*


Sunset by Anei Ionut, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viștea / Magyarvista, Cluj county*


Vista by paleximage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viștea / Magyarvista, Cluj county*


Vista by paleximage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sârbești, Buzău county*


Old country house by Tomaso Mainardi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ocland / Oklánd, Harghita county*


Ocland Haus by Werner Funk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Teaca / Tekenderf / Teke, Bistrița-Năsăud county*


The 16th century church of Teaca by Janos Hajas, on Flickr​


----------

